
Why Are We Surprised That Alexa Recorded Private Conversations? - mindchasers
https://mindchasers.com/dev/spying-by-your-provider
======
kondajaffa
A technology company selling vibrators uses a mobile application to spy on its
customers in their most intimate moments...

------
baddhidurgarao
"Google’s system scans the content of emails stored on Google’s servers as
well as those being sent and received by any Google email account"

